

Dijkstra: How do we tell truths that might hurt? - jw2013
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/ewd498.html

======
walshemj
Not sure I agree on Pl/1 I found it easy to work with.

I used to work with a a DBA whose first boss was Dijkstra

~~~
jw2013
how was the DBA Dijkstra & co. designed back then? I guess it's about the time
the relational database started to emerge?

~~~
walshemj
Not sure what he was doing - way back then at the NPL probably more technical
programming woudl not be surprised if it was FORTRAN IV or 66.

